
Show HN: Blog media viewer – view videos on blogs - cdarwin
http://www.justthink.it/wordpressTools/bmv.html
======
cdarwin
Blog media viewer lets you view the Youtube videos on Wordpress.com blogs.
This allows you to check if the video is still there, too.

